# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  لود نشدن کامپوننت در ویندوز 7 ؟! و دستور regsvr32 در وین 7؟

## mehran901

سلام ... ممنون به خاطر وقتی که بابت خوندن این مطلب می ذارید...
بنا به دلایلی یک مدتی هست از ایکس پی به سون تغییر ویندوز دادم! و الان از اساسی ترین مشکلات اروری هست که در توصویر زیر می بینید و گویای نداشتن دسترسی به رجیستری سیستم هست
موقع لود بسیاری از اکتیو ایکس ها این ارور رو من باید ببینم! 
مشکل دوم بر می گرده به روش کار با دستور regsvr32 در سون...!
توی اکس پی به راحتی طبق سینتکس regsvr32 address /u va regsvr32 address عمل رجیستر شدن یک کامپوننت انجام میشد ولی در سون این سینتکس جواب گو نیست !
لطفا بنده رو راهنمایی کنید...! تشکر ویژه

----------


## mehran901

نمی دونم چرا فروم های خارجی اینقدر فعالن!
بابت این اروره سوال و جواب ها رو که مطرح شد می ذارم
سوال :
I have VB6 installed on a  windows7 machine (for upgrading reason) and I have run into the "Error accessing system registry"- problem opening certain projects. The solution I have found is that if I install MSDN-library afterwards, then the problem seems to disappear. I don´t know why and what cause the problem but it works for me

جواب ها بدین شرح است :
*
Try to "Run as Administrator". VB6 needs to access theregistry and UAC sometimes gets in the way. Running as administrator solved the problem for me.*
-------------------------------------


 VB6 is way earlier than Windows Vista/7 and it would never know the OS will have a thing called UAC. Back then most of us developers write code "as administrators".

So Run as Administrator is recommended in this situation, although you may also need to test your application in normal user scenarios.

Also, you may want to check if you have these Services Packs & Updates for VB6 installed:

Service Pack 6 for Visual Basic 6.0
Microsoft Visual Basic 6.0 Service Pack 6 Cumulative Update

Hope this helps.
---------------------------------

*
I ran into same "Error accessing system registry" failure again, after some Windows updates. I then discovered that I can avoid the failure simply by running VB6 as adminstrator (Right click on the icon and choose "Run as administrator"). 
So give it a try if you experience the same and let other know if it helps.*

این راه حل، راهی هست که مشکل ارور دسترسی به رجیستری رو حل کرد ولی مشکلاتی که این راه داره :
*1- من هربار باید خود فایل vb6.exe رو run as administrator کنم و از این طریق اون پروژه که داخلش اکتیو ایکس به کار رفته رو لود کنم !! چون روی فایل های غیر اگزه run as administrator نداریم!
2- موقع اجرا بعضی برنامه ها نیاز به انتخاب گزینه run as administrator وجود داره و درغیر این صورت برنامه ارور می ده ....
الان کسی می تونه به من در این باره کمک کنه؟ ممنون همتون*

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام علیکم

تاپیک زیر را بررسی کنید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1592922

موفق باشید

----------

